# Mountain View Open 2017 - April 29-30, 2017 (Marietta, GA)



## Torch (Jan 5, 2017)

*Date:*
April 29-30, 2017

*Day 1 Events:*
3x3 - 3 rounds
7x7 - 1 round
3BLD - 1 round
Feet - 1 round
Skewb - 2 rounds
SQ-1 - 1 round
Kilominx (Unofficial) - 1 round

*Day 2 Events (Qualifying):*
5x5
Mega
Clock
4BLD
5BLD
MBLD

*
WCA:* https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/MountainViewOpen2017

*Location:*
Mountain View Community Center
3400 Sandy Plains Road
Marietta GA 30066

Almost all the events in the competition are ones that have not been held very often in the Southeast since qualifying times for Nationals were announced, since this will be the last comp in the region before the Nats qualifying deadline.

Lunch will be sold at the venue, a slice of pizza, chips, drink and dessert for $4.

There is a 90 competitor limit for this competition.

Sponsor TBD


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 6, 2017)

thanks for including like all my favorite events
squan, clock, 7x7, 3BLD, 4BLD, MBLD
I will do everything I can to go to this comp


----------



## Torch (Jan 9, 2017)

Registration is now open, come on and sign up!


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Feb 1, 2017)

Finally a comp with Skewb squan and mega!


----------



## Torch (Feb 3, 2017)

Registration is 50% full, so make sure to sign up while you still can!


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 3, 2017)

Torch said:


> Registration is 50% full, so make sure to sign up while you still can!


I might have been the 45th idk
now that I signed up, goals:
3x3: WR
5x5: break the comp PBs that I have after 3 comps of 5x5 in a row
7x7: break the comp PBs that were overall PBs at the time that I set them
Feet: not really sure, for all I know I could be sub1 by the time this comp comes around
BLD: beatraybeatraybeatraybeatraybeatraybeatray also state records (if I don't at Rocket City) and win
Mega: get a replacement for my missing cap
Skewb: beatraybeatraybeatraybeatraybeatraybeatray also state records (if I don't at Music City) and win
Squan: SRs I guess? pretty happy with my official results rn, but mainly just win and beat katie if she's coming
Clock: actually decent results for once (low 9 single sub11 avg), podium
4BLD: success, possibly SR (excluding Chris Hardwick's results before he moved to GA), podium
5BLD: succ, nats qualification
MBLD: qualify for nats, podium

ok cool and nice see y'all there


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 3, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> Squan:...but mainly just win and beat katie if she's coming


Of course I'm going


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 3, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> Of course I'm going


judging by the fact that your avg5 is just barely sub-my avg12, I think I should be fine
but I'm still going to obsessively practice for 3 months


----------



## DanpHan (Feb 4, 2017)

it'll be mountains of fun


----------



## Torch (Feb 4, 2017)

DanpHan said:


> it'll be mountains of fun



In all seriousness, we could totally take a Cubers' Trip to the Mountain™ after the comp.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 4, 2017)

Torch said:


> In all seriousness, we could totally take a Cubers' Trip to the Mountain™ after the comp.


Put It on the schedule! Lol


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 4, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Put I think on the schedule! Lol


what even is this sentence


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 4, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> what even is this sentence


It -> I think
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Josh Silvers (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm so exited, I'm signing up this weekend


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 24, 2017)

gonna update goals cause 1 week away and stuff
3x3: WR
5x5: just don't do bad
7x7: sub4:20 mean, sub4:10 single, podium maybe??
Feet: not sure, sub1:10 single and sub1:20 mean I guess??
BLD: SR single, successful mean and it would be nice if that's SR as well
Mega: like sub1:15 avg i guess
Skewb: get that SR please i've failed way too many comps
Squan: sub10 single, beat katie in avg because it would be embarrassing to lose to her
Clock: uhhh do i look like i care
4BLD: success, hopefully sub6:30 but i'll take what i can get
5BLD: also succ, hopefully sub18 but i'll take what i can get
MBLD: either 6/7 or 7/7, i sure hope i'll podium with that

aight cool hopefully i won't DNF every BLD event and fail every other event I care about


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Apr 24, 2017)

Goals:
3x3: Sub-15 avg, maybe sub 12 single
5x5: Sub: 1:50 avg, maybe sub 1:40 single
7x7: Sub: 5:30 avg, Maybe sub 5:00 single
3 BLD: a miracle sub-2:00
Feet: sub 1:20 avg hopefully podium
Mega: sub- 1:25 Avg
Clock: LOL
Skewb: Sub 10 avg
Square-1: sub 30 avg
4 BLD: to not qualify for nats in this but somehow qualify in 5 BLD
5 BLD: qualify for nats, but hopefully sub 30:00
Multi: 9/9


Spoiler



or maybe even 10/10


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 24, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> Clock: LOL


Same


----------



## Meow (Apr 24, 2017)

Goals
3x3: PB and hopefully sub 8
5x5: sub 1:19
7x7: sub 4:20(single or avg, idc)
Feet: sub 2 maybe
BLD: I care
Megtaminx: a PB for either avg or single 
Skewb: I care, sub 6 if lucky
sq1- sub20
clock- sub 11/12
MBLD- maybe a success 
Convince ray/jacob to add a round of 2x2 if ahead


----------



## Torch (Apr 24, 2017)

Goals, at long last:
3x3: Don't pop twice
5x5: I'd love sub-1:20 single, sub-1:25 average, but I haven't practiced at all
7x7: Sub-3:45 single, sub-3:55 mean, beat Jard again
BLD: If I use at least one corner comm I'll be happy
Feet: Be worth some fantasy points
Kilo: isn't official
Mega: is official
Clock: Borrow one from Jacob/Carson Saturday night and become sub-12 overnight
Skewb: sub-5 single already...
Squan: Sub-23 average to make up for the one I lost at Hendersonville
4BLD: Sub-7:00
5BLD: Sub-15:00
MBLD: 13/13

All of these, of course, are subordinate to the main goal of running a great comp for everyone!


Meow said:


> Convince ray/jacob to add a round of 2x2 if ahead



Not gonna happen


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 24, 2017)

Goooooaaaal:
3x3: sub-12 plz
5x5: sub-1:30 meh
7x7: sub-4:30 plz
Bld: succeed plz
Feet: sub-1:45 plz to qual for worlds podium plz
Mega: sub-1:08 plz podium plz
Clock: sub-7 plz win plz
Skewb: sub-8 meh
Squan: sub-24 plz
Kilominx: sub-24 plz wr plz
Multi: 2/2 plz


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 24, 2017)

Torch said:


> Feet: Be worth some fantasy points


please do

gee i wonder who i picked for class 2


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 29, 2017)

ayy im ready for some state records


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 30, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> gonna update goals cause 1 week away and stuff
> 3x3: WR
> 5x5: just don't do bad
> 7x7: sub4:20 mean, sub4:10 single, podium maybe??
> ...


day 1 was cool
3x3: definitely got WR
7x7: overall PB single 3:52, 4:16 pretty nice mean but we'll see how r2 goes
Feet: 1:04 single, 1:12 mean, 2nd, heyy that's pretty good
BLD: 53.73 single, but no mean 
Skewb: 4.07 avg (wtf) but failed finals. one day i'll podiummmm
Squan: lost to katie by .22


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 1, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> Goals:
> 3x3: Sub-15 avg, maybe sub 12 single
> 5x5: Sub: 1:50 avg, maybe sub 1:40 single
> 7x7: Sub: 5:30 avg, Maybe sub 5:00 single
> ...


Check List:
3x3: 14.90 Avg, 12.28 Single // Still a PB single though
5x5: 1:43 Avg, 2 x 1:39 single
7x7: 5:07 mean, 4:39 single
3 BLD: 1:45 single // 1 edge flip off of a mean
Feet: 1:11 mean, 1:07 single // Failed podium
Mega: 1:19 avg, 1:14 single
Clock: I LOLed at least once
Skewb: 9.52 avg, 8.54 single
Square-1: 29.75 avg, 19.41 single
4 BLD: DNF // I succeeded in not qualifying for nats
5 BLD: DNF // I failed by not qualifying for nats
Multi: 7/10 // no nats for me

Still pretty upset about big blind and multi, but I am super happy with everything else.
I had a lot of fun at this comp, and I really enjoyed seeing everyone.


----------



## Torch (May 1, 2017)

Torch said:


> Goals, at long last:
> 3x3: Don't pop twice
> 5x5: I'd love sub-1:20 single, sub-1:25 average, but I haven't practiced at all
> 7x7: Sub-3:45 single, sub-3:55 mean, beat Jard again
> ...



3x3: It took switching to the really slow Gans, but I in fact did not pop in 3x3!
5x5: I got a very average average
7x7: No, but I did get sub-4
BLD: Forgot to comm but I did get state record mean
Feet: "some"
Kilo: Well I sub-30'd
Mega: See 5x5
Clock: Didn't practice but still almost got sub-12 (overall PB average of 5 by almost a second)
Skewb: Had a counting 3 LOL
Squan: 22 average with counting 18, 19, and 30
4BLD: Yep, and missed a mean by 3 wings on solve 3.
5BLD: Um, the last DNF was sub-15...
MBLD: Unbelievably, yes

And in the end, all I can say about my organization of this comp is that I know I gave the best that I was capable of doing, which is really the only thing that matters.


----------



## YouCubing (May 1, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> gonna update goals cause 1 week away and stuff
> 3x3: WR
> 5x5: just don't do bad
> 7x7: sub4:20 mean, sub4:10 single, podium maybe??
> ...


5x5: didn't do bad
7x7: failed podium because of 5:06
Mega: no
Clock: well i almost had overall PB avg but no, i had to dnf
4BLD: no
5BLD: no
MBLD: ayyy 6/7 (2:07 off of overall PB)

buffering buffering end my suffering
nothering nothering can end my suffering


----------

